# Oval This Morning (28 May) - Witnesses Needed



## clarion (28 May 2010)

Hi. I'm alive. That's the good news.

However, there was a series of incidents which took place on my commute that involved the Police and a trip to A&E for me (no lasting injuries, it seems).

It all took place between the Oval Junction A3 Clapham Rd crossing A202 Camberwell New Road, and the turning of Kennington Park Place northbound about 0815 onwards this morning

A number of cyclists were witnesses to one or other part of the events, but, as I was dealing with an unstable cabbie at the time, I was unable to take details. I would like to thank all those who stopped to help, check I was OK, and the chap who kindly picked up my bike and carefully leaned it against some railings. 

If you saw any of the following, I (and the Police) would be keen to hear from you:

1. Taxi sideswiping me on the junction (I was not knocked off, but was injured)

2. Taxi driver getting abusive after being stopped

3. Taxi driver hitting me and grabbing my bike, throwing it to the gutter while I was on the phone to the emergency services

4. Taxi driver yelling at me to disrupt the emergency call

5. Taxi driver attempting to drive away from the collision, apparently happy to run me over in the attempt.

6. Taxi driver's second assault of me.

When I left the scene, the Police were still considering whether to arrest the driver. I have not been able to be in touch for an update.

Please PM me your contact details if you can help.

I'm not going to say more online just now (though I am posting this request in other fora) because I am determined these crimes will be prosecuted.


----------



## 4F (28 May 2010)

Glad to hear you are ok, that taxi driver sounds a right tosspot


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2010)

yep, +1 to what 4F said. Glad you are ok and here's hoping for a satisfactory resolution. The roads are best rid of nutters like that.


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2010)

Clarion, I often see you on my commute and I'm sorry to hear about this. I was running late today and came through the aftermath of the incident (the police were still at the junction with Kennington Park Place), but I did not see you, as I would have stopped if I had.

I now film my rides, but I doubt the footage from this morning will be of much use as I went through the junction 20 mins or so after the incident. That said, if you want to see the film, pm me.

I hope you feel better soon and I'll say hi the next time I see you.


----------



## manalog (28 May 2010)

Glad you're OK Clarion, I hope he gets proscecuted he sounds like a real nutter.


----------



## BentMikey (28 May 2010)

Might be worth seeing the footage from later in your ride, in case you caught up the driver. This often happens with my ride, despite me not riding in most rush hours.


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2010)

Just to echo every bodies comments; I'm glad you are OK clarion.

I hope that nutter also gets what he deserves.


----------



## slowmotion (28 May 2010)

Best wishes clarion. The guy sounds totally barking.


----------



## GrasB (28 May 2010)

clarion, that sounds nasty & awful treatment by a 'professional' driver. I'm glad you're reasonably okay & I hope your injuries heal quickly.


----------



## clarion (28 May 2010)

Origamist said:


> Clarion, I often see you on my commute and I'm sorry to hear about this. I was running late today and came through the aftermath of the incident (the police were still at the junction with Kennington Park Place), but I did not see you, as I would have stopped if I had.
> 
> I now film my rides, but I doubt the footage from this morning will be of much use as I went through the junction 20 mins or so after the incident. That said, if you want to see the film, pm me.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon and I'll say hi the next time I see you.



Hi. I wonder if I know you by a different name, but you certainly know me. I was in an ambulance after a while, but we left before the cabbie did. Your footage may be useful, just for info at least. Thanks.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 May 2010)

Clarion, so sorry to hear about this, hope you are ok and not shaken by this tosspot of a human being.

I took the loud bike today so didnt take the oval as I usually do around that time. DAMN!!

good luck with the legal proceedings.


----------



## Matthames (28 May 2010)

I am glad you are ok and I hope the police throw the book at this nutter. I had something similar happen on Tuesday with a psycho van driver threaten to do me in with his hammer, as a result I am now getting a helmet camera to record what happens.


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2010)

clarion said:


> Hi. I wonder if I know you by a different name, but you certainly know me. I was in an ambulance after a while, but we left before the cabbie did. Your footage may be useful, just for info at least. Thanks.



I'm not sure we've met, but I know you by sight. My ugly mug appears about 40secs into this vid (I'm in the garish blue shorts on the fixed): 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqSDEtwdxNw&feature=player_embedded


I'll check the footage when I get home and post a link. 

The stretch from Oval to Kennington is shoot - I've had problems over the years. Here's hoping the re-design ameliorates things for cyclists.


----------



## Camgreen (28 May 2010)

Clarion, don't know this stretch of road at all; suppose it's too much to hope there was any strategically placed cctv cameras?

Apologies if I've missed something in your posting but do I take it the police didn't manage to talk to the driver before he left the scene? 

Sounds a nasty incident, glad you seem to have come away from it relatively unscathed.


----------



## clarion (28 May 2010)

Sorry, maybe I didn't make that clear. I managed to detain the driver (with the help of some other cyclists, at least one of whom took photos on his phone) till the Police arrived. He & his passenger were questioned for a long time.


----------



## clarion (28 May 2010)

Origamist said:


> I'm not sure we've met, but I know you by sight. My ugly mug appears about 40secs into this vid (I'm in the garish blue shorts on the fixed):
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqSDEtwdxNw&feature=player_embedded
> ...




Not sure why you know me, but that's OK.  Maybe it's the Clarion jersey I sometimes wear, or the Clarion CC logo on the top tube of my Orbit.

I'm no good with faces, but I do recognise regular bikes. What do you ride? I'll try to make a point of saying Hi if I can keep up with you.


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2010)

clarion said:


> Not sure why you know me, but that's OK.  Maybe it's the Clarion jersey I sometimes wear, or the Clarion CC logo on the top tube of my Orbit.
> 
> I'm no good with faces, but I do recognise regular bikes. What do you ride? I'll try to make a point of saying Hi if I can keep up with you.



You're the only guy I see on my commute who wears a YACF jersey, has a clarion head badge and goes under the username clarion. I'm no Sherlock Holmes, but even my powers of deduction can cope with 2+2+2= 6

I ride a blue Charge Plug with a Carradice SQR tour bag and Brooks saddle. I'll introduce myself next time...

Take it easy and best of luck with the Met... Vik's police statement template sticky might be worth checking on this board.


----------



## Jezston (28 May 2010)

clarion said:


> Hi. I'm alive. That's the good news.
> 
> However, there was a series of incidents which took place on my commute that involved the Police and a trip to A&E for me (no lasting injuries, it seems).
> 
> ...



Crikey, that sounds horrible. What did the driver do exactly?


----------



## Camgreen (28 May 2010)

clarion said:


> Sorry, maybe I didn't make that clear. I managed to detain the driver (with the help of some other cyclists, at least one of whom took photos on his phone) till the Police arrived. He & his passenger were questioned for a long time.




Good work in the circumstances hanging on to him. Sounds like enough evidence,at the very least, to have his taxi permit/ licence revoked .... you'd certainly hope so anyway. You have to be optimistic the police have enough to press charges too


----------



## clarion (28 May 2010)

Jezston said:


> Crikey, that sounds horrible. What did the driver do exactly?



Hope you don't think I'm being rude if I don't say just for the moment. Don't want to do anything to upset the prospect of prosecution for the scummer.


----------



## clarion (28 May 2010)

Origamist said:


> You're the only guy I see on my commute who wears a YACF jersey, has a clarion head badge and goes under the username clarion. I'm no Sherlock Holmes, but even my powers of deduction can cope with 2+2+2= 6



Guilty. That's me 



> I ride a blue Charge Plug with a Carradice SQR tour bag and Brooks saddle. I'll introduce myself next time...



Ah. I think I know who you are. And I think you're faster than me. I'll try to be sociable in future.



> Take it easy and best of luck with the Met... Vik's police statement template sticky might be worth checking on this board.



Not seen that, but I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Jezston (28 May 2010)

clarion said:


> Hope you don't think I'm being rude if I don't say just for the moment. Don't want to do anything to upset the prospect of prosecution for the scummer.



Fair enough - hope it all gets quickly sorted!


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2010)

Clarion, the vid is here: 


View: http://vimeo.com/12113944


It's about 1min of film from Kennington Park Rd to Kennington Park Place. The ambulance, police, hackney carriage and your bike are all there still. 

If you want me to remove it, let me know.


----------



## gaz (28 May 2010)

Clarion, glad to hear your okish. Best of luck getting anywhere with this scumbag!


----------



## magnatom (28 May 2010)

Eek! That sounds horrific!   I hope you physically and mentally heal quickly from this and that the driver gets what he truly deserves. 


Keep up to date with what happens. Obviously if it goes to prosecution the details you can share will be limited.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2010)

Crikey............

You handled it well...I may have planted the guy's face in his bonnet. Good place to try is a post on Bike Radar's Commuting Forum, or LFGSS.... lots of Londoners frequenting them.


----------



## clarion (28 May 2010)

Origamist said:


> Clarion, the vid is here:
> 
> 
> View: http://vimeo.com/12113944
> ...




Thanks. That's the incident. It's pretty much done with there, but it's still helpful.


----------



## clarion (28 May 2010)

fossyant said:


> Crikey............
> 
> You handled it well...I may have planted the guy's face in his bonnet. Good place to try is a post on Bike Radar's Commuting Forum, or LFGSS.... lots of Londoners frequenting them.



I'm not sure I did handle it very well. I was a bit scared and got shoutier than I should have done. 

But most of it will be on tape 

I've posted on CTC, yacf, here, and a friend has posted on LFGSS. I've forgotten my login for Bikeradar, but I'll sort that out tomorrow. Other folk have posted on local cycle forums/mailing lists. I'm hopeful someone will step forward.


----------



## hackbike 666 (28 May 2010)

This is shocking.....Unfortunately all I see now is peoples lack of manners out there and lack of care...so this does not surprise me any more.

Hope it gets sorted Clarion.Hope you and bike are ok...


----------



## downfader (28 May 2010)

Crikey Clarion, just read this. Hope you're ok and this is sorted out. Makes me wonder whats going on with people lately, everyone seems to be going nuts, even down here, lately.


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 May 2010)

Blimey, that sounds utterly horrendous! And from the video, it looks like it was a black cab driver too?

I certainly hope the police prosecute. If successful, I believe that's his cab licence gone, so it's a very serious matter for him.

A lot to be said for helmetcams these days: there's no arguing with video evidence.


----------



## Crankarm (29 May 2010)

Sounds terrifying. It's not the best of areas either. Down the road in Camberwell people are murdered - shot dead.

What possesses motons to be so aggressive?

I hope you suffer no ill effects from the assault.

Is your bike ok?

Were there any CCTV cameras on or near the junction?

Now might be the time to buy a couple of headcams - front and rear as has gaz to good effect.

Hope the ba$tard gets prosecuted for his assault on you.


----------



## Liamblink182 (29 May 2010)

clarion said:


> If you saw any of the following, I (and the Police) would be keen to hear from you:
> 
> 1. Taxi sideswiping me on the junction (I was not knocked off, but was injured)
> 
> ...



So this arse assaulted you twice, yet the police were considering whether to arrest him? Two assaults, what is there to consider?


----------



## clarion (29 May 2010)

Yeah. I know. You wouldn't think it was a difficult one, would you?


----------



## AndyCarolan (29 May 2010)

Just to say that Im glad you are ok - That taxi driver sounds like a complete maniac! :S


----------



## clarion (30 May 2010)

Great news - a couple of witnesses have made themselves know. But more would be welcome, because I'm pretty certain no one saw all of it. If you saw any of what transpired, please get in touch.


----------



## 661-Pete (30 May 2010)

Hi Clarion (yes we have met, but it was quite a while ago) ... sorry to hear of this horrible business, is London becoming more no-go for cyclists? It's been getting on for two years since I last cycled in the capital and maybe things have got worse in the meantime...

Anyway the important thing for you is to work on yourself, get the memories and emotional trauma behind you. Because this sort of thing can all too easily leave scars! That's where others on the several forums, like us, can help maybe. Let the police, hopefully, do their job and nail the offender.

Anyway all the best and keep looking up!


----------



## Wobblers (30 May 2010)

Bloody hell, Clarion, that's grim. I'm glad to see you're still with us. It's good that you've found some witnesses (sorry I can't help - I'm in the wrong city!). Hope you manage to nail the scumbag.


----------



## clarion (31 May 2010)

Contacted the second witness. I hope we can get more.


----------



## magnatom (31 May 2010)

Any more news on the possible police action? Surely the driver should be charged!


----------



## clarion (31 May 2010)

Just called the Met. No arrest recorded. Unbelievable. But they promise that the officer dealing with the offences will call me when s/he's on duty.


----------



## tdr1nka (31 May 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Down the road in Camberwell people are murdered - shot dead.



Flip me! If it isn't another Daily Mail lurid generalisation from the Clanker.

It might have escaped Clankarm's attention but gun crime is ocurring in major cities acround the country, I believe there have even been gang related shootings in Cambridge but I wouldn't go as far as to denounce it a 'bad area'.

There are those of us who live in these areas and get pretty sick of stupid comments like yours which do nothing to keep the peace.
Stick to the OP in future and keep your idiotic and wildly unfounded opinions to yourself.


----------



## tdr1nka (31 May 2010)

Sorry for going off thread just now Clarion.

I can't believe, from what you've posted, that the Police are not arresting the F*****r!

Let us know what the Police say in their defence.


----------



## clarion (31 May 2010)

I guess that, as there weren't any witnesses on the spot, they didn't have enough evidence to lock him up. More information is coming in, though.


----------



## magnatom (31 May 2010)

Fingers crossed the extra witnesses help to get an arrest. Are all of the witnesses cyclists? If so, be careful, the police might suggest they aren't independent.


----------



## clarion (31 May 2010)

I know they try to suggest that, but it doesn't stand up. Dealt with that issue before for another case. I've never met nor even heard of the witnesses so far.


----------



## clarion (31 May 2010)

User1314, thanks. Shame you weren't on your bike on Friday. Never mind. No, I don't have a ponytail, but I know who it is you've seen. I have short hair, generally ride a blue tourer, and only rarely wear a helmet.


----------



## magnatom (31 May 2010)

clarion said:


> I know they try to suggest that, but it doesn't stand up. Dealt with that issue before for another case. I've never met nor even heard of the witnesses so far.



Agreed. To suggest it, is complete nonsense, but they may use it.


----------



## Crankarm (31 May 2010)

tdr1nka said:


> Flip me! If it isn't another Daily Mail lurid generalisation from the Clanker.
> 
> It might have escaped Clankarm's attention but gun crime is ocurring in major cities acround the country, I believe there have even been gang related shootings in Cambridge but I wouldn't go as far as to denounce it a 'bad area'.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but you sir are an ar$e. What makes you think you have the right to attack and insult me? And you are supposed to be a moderator ....... blimey!

I used to cycle through this area - the Oval and Camberwell, pretty much everyday for 4 years to get to work in central London from Bromley. A fortnight didn't go by with out a major incident occuring where some one was shot or battered with an axe to recall two of the incidents that occurred. The area was also a target for armed robbery and drug dealing. On top of that the drivers were lethal. I was knocked down in a bus lane by a transit van that did not stop, going down Denmark Hill just before Camberwell Green. Although I had the reg and witnesses the Brixton police told me not to pursue it! Also by a taxi when I was heading down Camberwell New Road to Camberwell Green. It is not an area I would like to live. I was also chased by a nutter around the Oval in his car and then assaulted as he claimed I had touched his car whilst waiting at traffic lights. Not me mate. The area is full of head cases. Again the Met police refused to pursue it as no witnesses came forward despite me having a smashed up face.

What makes you think the area is safe when you have on your avatar,



> SE London, Bandit Country



I rest my case.


----------



## tdr1nka (31 May 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I rest my case.



Finally? At long last.

BTW, even as a moderator I am still entitled to my opinion as a forum member.

What you had to say about Camberwell had absolutely nothing to do with the OP and you just wanted to have an unrelated dig at the area.
I've been cycling these parts for twenty years or more have had a few nasty incidents myself and I sympathise with your feelings but I do feel your comment was needless and utterly misplaced.

Also my tag line refers to bandit cyclists not hoodlums.


----------



## clarion (31 May 2010)

OK. There are a lot of bad drivers everywhere. And I do think that there is a particular concentration in London, but what matters here is just one bad driver, so can we agree that's OT, and get back to the purpose of this thread?


----------



## Crankarm (31 May 2010)

tdr1nka said:


> Finally? At long last.
> 
> *BTW, even as a moderator I am still entitled to my opinion as a forum member*.
> 
> ...



But not to insult or attack people. Read the forum rules as you obviously haven't.

Yes it did, as I had an incident at the same junction and several very near by. But where I differ from you in my post is that I didn't insult or attack anyone. You sir are an ar$e. But according to you I can say this as it is merely opinion . The calibre of moderators is definitely falling.

And you don't even know what you've written in your tag !!

Let me remind you "SE London, *Bandit Country*" No mention of cyclists but actually referring to the area of SE London.


----------



## tdr1nka (31 May 2010)

As is the relevence of your posts Dear Boy. 

As for insults I merely said your statement was idiotic and out of place.
It was only my opinion of your post, I don't think I speak for everyone on the forum either.

Let Clarion get on with trying to get some justice in this situation and stop sitting on the sidelines and proffering pointless posts that are not really relevent


----------



## Titan yer tummy (31 May 2010)

Dear Clarion

There must have been something in the water on Friday in SE London.

This is a copy of my report to Stop SMIDSY at 0725 hrs just before I reached the New Kent Road



> I was travelling North in Rodney Road. The weather conditions were bright and sunny. As I approached the pinched raised hump I could hear a lorry revving hard and coming up on me from behind he was in a low gear. As I reached the road hump he commenced his overtakeand just cut me a to a stop. He gave no indication that he even seen me.


Clearly not as seriuos or traumatic as your incident. So this is just for info and to let you know that you are not the only one.

"They walk amongst us!"


----------



## clarion (31 May 2010)

Scary enough, though, Titan. 

I do use Roadsafe London to report bad driving on a fairly regular basis, and there's a fair half that I don't report because I can't get enough of the details, or can't remember them long enough to write them down.

In fact, I was skimmed by a white van on Sanderstead Road, Croydon this afternoon, after it had tried to scare my partner with stupid use of the horn. I started reciting the VRN till I got a chance to write it down. I'll be reporting it in a minute. I'm pretty sure most of these incidents just get a letter sent out, but I hope enough get some degree of action.

I'm not going to stop riding, though.


----------



## tdr1nka (31 May 2010)

It's a wonder how I keep from going under.


----------



## PBancroft (1 Jun 2010)

Just popped in to the Forum after being away for the weekend . Sorry to hear this Clarion, hope that the Police come back with _some_ sort of positive outcome.


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2010)

Clarion, any updates?


----------



## dondare (2 Jun 2010)

User3143 said:


> It's a jungle out there.



D'you mean the roads? They're not supposed to be; they're supposed to be how people get around conveniently and safely. All identifiable hazards, including dangerous vehicles and bad drivers, should be removed.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jun 2010)

Jeez didnt see this until today, sounds rough, massive credit to you though, you are a much cooler customer than me, it would have been a full on fist fight in my case, I wouldnt have detained him, I'd have battered him into next month. I hope you are okay and consider buying a helmet camera pulling your phone out to take photographs or video leaves you very open to being attacked or the device taken from you.


----------



## clarion (2 Jun 2010)

Still waiting for the Police OIC to call me...

Got one witness agreed to give a statement. One more pending.

I'm sure there are more out there...


----------



## clarion (2 Jun 2010)

@dondare: I agree entirely.

@Rob3rt: I got shouty, which wasn't good. But I saw no point in hitting the guy back. First time my priority was to get the Police summoned, which was how he got to throw my bike as I only had one hand available.

Oddly enough, last time I needed to 999, for another chap who was left-hooked and ended up with a broken pelvis, I was also assaulted by a driver - that time, by hitting me in the face with a rolled-up newspaper, which was pretty funny in retrospect. Good thing he did, though. It was only when I decided to press charges for assault that the Met discovered the file had been lost...


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jun 2010)

clarion said:


> @dondare: I agree entirely.
> 
> @Rob3rt: I got shouty, which wasn't good. But I saw no point in hitting the guy back. First time my priority was to get the Police summoned, which was how he got to throw my bike as I only had one hand available.
> 
> Oddly enough, last time I needed to 999, for another chap who was left-hooked and ended up with a broken pelvis, I was also assaulted by a driver - that time, by hitting me in the face with a rolled-up newspaper, which was pretty funny in retrospect. Good thing he did, though. It was only when I decided to press charges for assault that the Met discovered the file had been lost...



Well yes hitting people is obviously a bad move, you did very well to keep your cool. 

I was loosing my cool and close to just flying off the handle when I got hit by a car at the fact the driver was acting aggresive, aggresively accusing me of being at fault, refusing to provide details and refusing to accept liability for his actions (pretty proud I kept it to a limit of elevated volume and swearing tbh). I am not the best in these situations, and I definately respect people like you that manage to keep it cool. The moment this dude you have encountered touched you or your bike, that would be the moment I'd have most likely went wading in with the haymakers. To be honest if I had witnessed this or a similar incident, I'd have probly clocked him a few times in the process of defending the injured cyclist and detaining the moron.


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2010)

clarion said:


> Still waiting for the Police OIC to call me...
> 
> Got one witness agreed to give a statement. One more pending.
> 
> I'm sure there are more out there...



Glad you've got one witness and possibly another. Have you compalined to TFL/PCO yet, or are you waiting for the Met "investigation" to run its course?

My experience of dealing with the Met has taught me that you have to be pro-active and persistent to make any progress. Log all calls/correspondence - if they're useless, contact your MP and make a complaint to: 
https://secure.met.police.uk/complaints/

Have you taken legal advice, if not, I'd recommend it.

This appeal for witnesses is truly shocking: 

http://cyclistneedshelp.blogspot.com/


----------



## clarion (2 Jun 2010)

Yeah. That case puts mine in perspective. Though I hope that, had the cabbie been trying to throttle me rather than just push me around, some of the cyclists coming past would have stopped and sorted him out.

Police not very responsive. Case not logged as an assault (yet). Trying to contact the Traffic Justice Unit dumps you into a full voicemail, even if you are calling about a fatal incident (I tried that option).

I am still hoping for a contact from the Police before I start any other routes.


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 Jun 2010)

I'd second the advice to be very pro-active and persistent with the police. IME, once you eventually get someone to take it seriously, things will proceed apace, but you may have to work quite hard to get to that stage.

Ring the nearest police station to the incident location and ask to speak to the Duty Officer.


----------



## magnatom (2 Jun 2010)

I saw the blog linked by origamist and at first I thought there had been a terrible development (I though you were the blogger!!)

Good luck with the witnesses and the police!


----------



## Molecule Man (2 Jun 2010)

Sounds horrible, hope you are okay. Good luck with the Police!
I'm saddened by the lack of assistance you are getting from the Police, quite differerent to my recent experience. I was pushed off my bike by someone who then drove off, I reported it to the Police with the car number plate, and within two weeks I was asked if I wanted to attend an identity parade. I didn't have any witnesses, though I think the Police could have spoken to a couple of people living near where it happened.
Don't give up, sounds like this driver needs to be taught a severe lesson.


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2010)

clarion said:


> Yeah. That case puts mine in perspective. Though I hope that, had the cabbie been trying to throttle me rather than just push me around, some of the cyclists coming past would have stopped and sorted him out..



I have broken up fisticuffs between a taxi driver and cyclist previously (Clapham South 2007) and would not hesitate to intervene again.




clarion said:


> Police not very responsive. Case not logged as an assault (yet). Trying to contact the Traffic Justice Unit dumps you into a full voicemail, even if you are calling about a fatal incident (I tried that option).
> 
> I am still hoping for a contact from the Police before I start any other routes.



Keep at it - let's hope they don't lose the file...


----------



## clarion (4 Jun 2010)

I can't believe how this is being handled. I've had to complain, but that sounds like it might speed things up.

More witnesses always welcome. Hundreds of cyclists must have gone past while this was going on - there are a lot of people who saw what was going on. Were you one? Get in touch, and I'll let you know what you need to do to get in touch with the Police & help get justice.


----------



## Origamist (5 Jun 2010)

IME, a complaint is often always required to expedite a Met investigation, just try not to come across as too niggly...

Keep a record of every phonecall, discussion etc. 

Good luck...


----------



## clarion (5 Jun 2010)

I got a call at 8am today to tell me they hadn't got any further. lol


----------



## Soltydog (5 Jun 2010)

clarion said:


> I got a call at 8am today to tell me they hadn't got any further. lol



Just reading this thread & glad you are ok. Makes me appreciate living in the countryside & having run ins with motons are at a minimum.
I'd really keep hassling the police, otherwise they can just leave it to drag on & dissapear. We suffered an arson attack in 1996 & there was one witness who could put a suspect at the location at the right time (3am) It was nearly 6 months before the police officer on the case contacted the witness to see if they could identify the 'suspect' in a line up, but because of the time lapsed the witness wasn't sure he could, so the case was dropped & no action was taken  Really we should have been more proactive in chasing up the police, but were too busy chasing up insurance & builders


----------



## clarion (8 Jun 2010)

Small bump for this thread for anyone who may not have seen it. The Police claim that the fare in the cab was an 'independent' witness (there's precedent for her not being, what with her contract relationship with the suspect etc), and want to sweep it under the carpet. I've been in touch with the CTC, who are prepared to help, but more witnesses are still needed. 

If you saw anything that morning, however brief, please get in touch.


----------



## Origamist (8 Jun 2010)

I hope the CTC will be able to help, clarion, but if the fare is supporting the driver's version of events or claiming it was "six of one"... you might struggle to get any kind of justice without further witnesses. 

It might be worth spending an hour at Oval tube and asking cyclists who pull into the ASL reservoir if they saw anything last week. 

I'd def go to TFL/PCO route if you don't get any joy with the Met as they are now more helpful.


----------



## clarion (8 Jun 2010)

I'm still waiting to hear from the OIC. I'll decide how to proceed after that.

Point is, I neve raised a hand to the driver as he was manhandling me. Anyone who did see the incident would be able to testify to that. And a lot of cyclists did see it. Certainly a person who didn't get out of the cab didn't see as well. And, as I said, there's no way she's independent.

I think I will need to do the on the spot questioning. Tedious that I have to.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2010)

I wouldn't say the passenger is independent; they have chosen to travel that way and are therefore more likely to favour that mode and be anti cyclist. I'm no expert legally though.
Best of luck.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2010)

Grrrr depressing reading.....


----------



## Jezston (8 Jun 2010)

I missed one bit somewhere ... what did the passenger say happened?

Also what happened to the paramedic? ... Assuming I'm not now thinking of a different case...


----------



## clarion (8 Jun 2010)

I was taken to hospital in an ambulance for injuries sustained by the dangerous driving, not for the assault.


----------



## clarion (8 Jun 2010)

I've spoken to the OIC, and this is very much a live case, but he'd like to hear from anyone with anything to contribute.


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2010)

I've spent a productive half hour at the junction concerned speaking to cyclists. I think there may be four or five more people who saw something.

Plus a car driver made the effort of parking his car (not easy just off the A3) and running back to give me his business card. He said he'd seen the driver being aggressive, and was concerned enough that he wanted to help. Top marks, that man!

I shall pass on all details to the Police, who are now taking this seriously, and have allocated a Crime Reference Number to the assault. 

However, they would like to hear from more witnesses to anything that took place that morning. If you passed by, then please do get in touch, and I'll give you the CRN and who to contact at the Met. I don't need to discuss with you what you saw, as I want you to maintain your independence.


----------



## Origamist (11 Jun 2010)

Excellent news - hopefully a few more pieces of the jigsaw will fit into place. 

It's irksome, in some respects, that you have to be this proactive - but if it means that there is a greater chance of a charge, it's def worth 30mins of your time.


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2010)

It was good to see you. At least the cyclists who stopped with you might have been persuaded I wasn't just a loony.

I had kind words from several people who were unfortunately unable to help, including one who showed me his road rash scars from another incident at the Oval.

And the cool Japanese (I think) guy on the beautiful green Shorter who I see regularly stopped so long that, when he was ready to go, he had another red light. Ah well, his comments were reassuring.


----------



## Origamist (11 Jun 2010)

clarion said:


> It was good to see you. At least the cyclists who stopped with you might have been persuaded I wasn't just a loony.
> 
> I had kind words from several people who were unfortunately unable to help, including one who showed me his road rash scars from another incident at the Oval.
> 
> *And the cool Japanese (I think) guy on the beautiful green Shorter who I see regularly stopped so long that, when he was ready to go, he had another red light.* *Ah well, his comments were reassuring*.



That's Mike - he's a great guy.


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2010)

I like him. Partly because he's _slightly_ faster than me, so we spend a lot of time in fairly close proximity. And I wish I could keep my bike as clean as his!


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Jun 2010)

Good luck with getting more evidence clarion, its a f*cking joke that the passenger is making things difficult, either biased or clueless, possibly even persuaded by the cab driver/cab company?

Personally, I'd keep an eye out for the cab driver and knock him senseless if oppertunity knocks. If the police wont do anything about him knocking you off then assaulting you, him taking a good hiding wont spark much police interest either.

Hope your injuries clear up soon and that some justice comes of this!


----------



## Amanda P (11 Jun 2010)

clarion said:


> I think I will need to do the on the spot questioning. Tedious that I have to.



It's scandalous that you have to. It is quite clearly the job of the police to investigate, and they're not doing it.

I think it'd make a great newspaper headline (if the papers weren't all so rabidly anti-cycling): 

"POLICE WOULND'T INVESTIGATE SO I DID

Faced with total inaction on the part of the police, London cyclist Clarion, who was knocked off and then assaulted by a cab driver, decided to take the law into his own hands by canvassing possible witnesses at the scene of the crime..."

Reckon the grauniad would give me a job?


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2010)

I think you should be a journalist.

And I should be a rozzer. I've doubled the number of witnesses, having received a call this afternoon from someone I leafletted this morning.

Half an hour's work, and maybe enough to convict a thug.


----------



## Riding in Circles (11 Jun 2010)

I think the press would be interested to know you had to do the polices job for them because they could not be bothered.


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2010)

Well, the Met are doing OK now I've kicked them into action, I think. Let's see what comes of it. May be a story at the end of it all.


----------



## magnatom (11 Jun 2010)

Well done Clarion, you seem to be making progress.

To be fair to the police, I think resources are stretched, and they can't canvas an area after every serious road incident.

Fingers crossed for a good result.


----------

